
Show HN: Financial Markets Dashboard - maximedb
https://get-mrkt.com
======
maximedb
Hi guys,

I realized the internet lacks a simple place to monitor financial markets: a
list of markets and their year-to-date performance, nothing more.

There it is.

Let me know what you think!

Maxime.

~~~
Laurentvw
I love the simplicity of it! Perhaps it would be nice if you could switch
between YTD, 1 week, and 1 day performance.

How frequently is it being updated? Maybe you could indicate when the data was
last updated.

~~~
maximedb
Thanks for your suggestions. It is updated every day at market close. Will add
a dropdown to select between YTD/MTD/1Y. Would you be interested in receiving
a weekly update to your inbox?

